# Oil Based Primer to use under Butinox 3



## ossieosborne (12 Aug 2012)

I'm currently building some garage doors for a friend and they are to be opaque painted. I plan to use Butinox 3.

Can someone suggest a good oil based primer to go underneath?

Cheers

Oz


----------



## cornucopia (13 Aug 2012)

you've got a few oil based options- 

dulux trade wood primer
zinnser coverstain
sikkens rubbol primer plus (onol primer)

If it has to be oil based my preference would be the onol


----------



## ossieosborne (13 Aug 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions. Much appreciated.

Oz


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Aug 2012)

I'd have thought all paint was opaque... well, meant to be, at least?


----------

